# Hi there! New member from Nova Scotia, Canada



## Don Ross (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey there everyone.

New member here. I've been a performing and recording guitarist/composer for 30 years and am currently studying the Orchestration MA program through Thinkspace/University of Chichester. Nice to e-meet you!

Don Ross









Freelance music composition | Don Ross: Composer


Site of composer Don Ross. Music for film, television, live theatre, radio, advertising and games.




www.DonRossComposer.com


----------



## Primary Target (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome Don, hope to see you around the boards.


----------



## AlvinSWong (Jun 30, 2020)

From the other Canadian coast here in Vancouver. Welcome, Don!


----------



## robcs (Jun 30, 2020)

And hello from the middle-ish here in the GTA


----------



## dflood (Jun 30, 2020)

Wow, Don Ross! I have enjoyed and admired your amazing guitar playing for some time. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ptram (Jul 1, 2020)

Not a Canadian, but from an exchange student at Dalhousie: hello!

Paolo


----------



## Alex Evans (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi Don! I’m pretty new here as well, I don’t know if you remember but I helped engineering at your show with Andy McKee a few years back with Kirstan. Hope all is well!


----------



## hummingbird (Jul 3, 2020)

hey from the big Island out west!


----------



## simonbaxter (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow, Don Ross. Huge fan of your guitar music. Looking forward to hearing what compositions you come up with.


----------

